# I'm about ready to swear off digital thermos



## shred (Nov 25, 2012)

So, I've got a couple pork shoulders on the smoker today and I went to stick my digital thermometer in for the first time today and it read 220 after just an hour and a half on smoke.  I tried 2 different display units, but I only have the 1 probe... getting tired of replacing them every few uses.

In a frenzy I ran down to the local job lot store and picked up 2 good ol' fashioned instant reads for $3.99 each and tested them in ice and boiling water... both were spot on.  I like being able to leave the probe in the meat and not having to keep poking holes every time I want a temp read, but it hardly seems worth the cost and hassle to keep replacing probes.

Anyone have a reliable digital suggestion (wireless would be awesome) or should I stick with the trusty $3.99 deals?


----------



## shred (Nov 25, 2012)

Update - my digital read now tells me my meat is up to 345... pretty neat trick when cooking at 240.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 25, 2012)

What digital thermometer are you using?


----------



## shred (Nov 25, 2012)

I have 2.  Not sure the model numbers but here's a pic below.  I don't think it's the units themselves since both are registering the same thing, it's the probes that keep crapping out.  Should I expect this from all digitals?













IMG_1768.JPG



__ shred
__ Nov 25, 2012


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 25, 2012)

I think thermoworks has the best instruments for accruate readings...but its not wireless.  I like the *TW8060 High Temp Kit *: http://thermoworks.com/products/handheld/TW8060.html#MoreInfoTab

I think the other brands are consumer grade and I fee the same as you do about them.


----------



## bob1961 (Nov 25, 2012)

i have been using the one i got at wal mart in there BBQ section in lawn and garden dept....i think it cost 16 bucks and is wireless with a docking station the hand held goes in....that i leave on my counter in the house and never need to go out to the smoker....unless i have something that needs to be done, if your looking in there your not cooking....but only thing with that cheap priced thermo i have, is that every thermo there is wired with the frequ and can't be used at the same time within the same range each carries out to....but i have seen non wireless with the probed attached for the same 16 bucks in there houseware dept.........bob

....


----------



## shred (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks all.  I posted a pic of my 2 digitals, but I'm waiting for a moderator to approve them.  Not sure what the model numbers are.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd recommend the Maverick ET-732. I haven't had any problems at all and love it. Great distance too. One poster had a good idea of using some High-Temp (food grade) RTV Sealer where the wire goes into the probe. That'll keep moisture out and strengthen so wires don't get pulled.


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 25, 2012)

Bama BBQ said:


> I think thermoworks has the best instruments for accruate readings...but its not wireless.  I like the *TW8060 High Temp Kit* : http://thermoworks.com/products/handheld/TW8060.html#MoreInfoTab
> 
> I think the other brands are consumer grade and I fee the same as you do about them.



Can you speak to the durability of the probes and wires on the Thermoworks units?

I was expecting to see your link go to the ThermoPen page.  Those seem to be what all the professional chefs use.  I was surprised to see that the link took me to a dual probe unit but I was even more surprised at the advertised price!  At $69.00 that ain't too big a jump from a Maverick 732.

I have a Maverick ET-73 that I bought many years ago - before I had a smoker.  I've used it in the smokers (MES and mini-WSM) for the last year without problems.  They can be had on Amazon for $40.00 and if you have Prime you get free shipping.  The ET-732 seems to be priced at about $55.00 whereas the Thermoworks unit is only $14.00 more.  Given the reputation that the Thermoworks people have, I would buy their unit over the Maverick 732, I think.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 25, 2012)

$69.00 is just the unit price. Add the probes with a high temp alligator clip and the kit comes to $163.00. They also have a BBQ Kit with longer wired probes and an instant read. Pricey though.

*ThermoWorks Pro BBQ Kit (Save $30)*

New kit includes the TW8060 Thermocouple Alarm Thermometer, an MTC Mini Handheld Thermocouple Meter, a Fast Response Meat probe, an Armored Smokehouse Penetration probe (range to 660°F), and a High-Temp Flexible Ceramic Fiber-Insulated probe.

Use the Armored Smokehouse Penetration probe with the TW8060's alarm feature to monitor the meat to your preferred doneness temperature, and the High-Temp Flexible Ceramic Fiber-Insulated probe to keep tabs on the temperature of the oven or smoker. The MTC Mini, along with the Type K Fast-Response Probe will allow you to spot check your meat with Super-Fast readings in less than 3 seconds. Buy the kit and save $30.

(No substitutions.) *$221.00*


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 25, 2012)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> I'd recommend the Maverick ET-732. I haven't had any problems at all and love it. Great distance too. One poster had a good idea of using some High-Temp (food grade) RTV Sealer where the wire goes into the probe. That'll keep moisture out and strengthen so wires don't get pulled.


 +1 for the Maverick ET-732


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 25, 2012)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> $69.00 is just the unit price. Add the probes with a high temp alligator clip and the kit comes to $163.00. They also have a BBQ Kit with longer wired probes and an instant read. Pricey though.
> 
> *ThermoWorks Pro BBQ Kit (Save $30)*
> 
> ...



Whoops!  My bad!  I didn't read the web page carefully and I'm old enough to know better!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 25, 2012)

rabbithutch said:


> Whoops! My bad! I didn't read the web page carefully and I'm old enough to know better!


Hahaha, I've been known to do that a time or two...or three


----------



## smoking b (Nov 25, 2012)

Hmmm... I don't know anything about those therms. I've absolutely no experience with them so I'm afraid I can't be of any help. Maybe someone else will chime in that has been around a Polder. I'm curious as well...


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 25, 2012)

I can't speak to the durability of the TW8060 per se but I think it's a professional grade unit vs the commercial grade Poulder, Taylor, Maverick, etc.  I have an ET-73 I've had for years as well.  I have modfied it slightly (added and antena and access hole for on/off switch).  I've had to replace probes once.  I went with high temp probes in an effort to make it last longer.  ...but if I have to replace it or probes again, I want to go for durability.  Fluke looks good too: http://www.fluke.com/fluke/usen/Electrical-Test-Tools/Thermometers/Fluke-50-Series-II.htm?PID=56085  but its double (or more) the cost of the Thermoworks.  The TW8060 High Temp kit is $163.00


----------



## shtrdave (Nov 25, 2012)

I have had Polder units, had a lot of issues with them, switched to Taylors with good results but still not perfect I am using 2 of them now but I found I need to keep the probes with the unit they came with or they don't read accurately.


----------

